# bidouille imac



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2001)

bonjour, je suis assez bricoleur d'ordinateur, et avec le imac rev b je suis "gaté" avec les surprises qu'il reserve quand on met le nez à l'interieur.
mes questions : 
quelqu'un a t-il essaiyé d'installer plus de 6Mo de Sgram vidéo (ce qui est officiellement le maximum pour ce type d'imac? (je voudrais pouvoir mettre un moniteur 17 pouce externe pour augmenter la résolution sans trop perdre en vitesse d'affichage)
quelqu'un a t-il une solution pour utiliser le slot mezanine ? Je m'explique : lorsque j'ai acheté mon imac, il fallait rajouter 1000f pour acheter la carte SCSI formac dédiée à l'imac, je trouvais ca trop cher. Maintenant je voudrais bien l'acheter (j'ai plein de periphériques SCSI hérités de mon PC), et malheureusement cette carte n'est plus fabriquée, et introuvable en occasion...

merci


----------



## roro (27 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chr$:
* 
quelqu'un a t-il essaiyé d'installer plus de 6Mo de Sgram vidéo (ce qui est officiellement le maximum pour ce type d'imac? (je voudrais pouvoir mettre un moniteur 17 pouce externe pour augmenter la résolution sans trop perdre en vitesse d'affichage)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, il est impossible d'augmenter la SGRAM.
De plus, je ne vois pas comment tu peux brancher un écran sur un iMac première génération.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chr$:
*
quelqu'un a t-il une solution pour utiliser le slot mezanine ? (...)malheureusement cette carte n'est plus fabriquée, et introuvable en occasion...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas sûr, ça doit bien se trouver ! essaye tous les sites : enchères & pa


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2001)

Pour installer un écran, il faut ouvrir la bete pour repiquer le signal video et brancher le 17 pouces, biensur ca desactive l'écran interne. Normalement, L'imac reconnait le nouvel écran et propose de choisir des résolutions compatible avec ce nouveau moniteur (en théorie, possible jusqu'à 1600x1200 en milliers de couleurs)

Dans tout ca, ce qui est domage, c'est qu'on desactive l'écran interne....Mais bon, dans les nouveaux imac c'est pas mieux, puisque qu'on peut bien brancher un deuxième écran, mais qui autorise uniquement une recopie vidéo de l'écran interne.

voila


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2001)

je me réponds une nouvelle fois tout seul : sonnet devrait sortir une carte mere G3 500 fin 2001, avec un port firewire intégré, donnant ainsi une nouvelle jeunesse aux imac reva a et b. 
Ca me satisfait qu'à moitié vu que je voulais du scsi
salut


----------



## anonym (28 Juillet 2001)

Pour brancher un moniteur externe sur un iMac, il existait une carte iPort avec un port série + une sortie vidéo. Cette carte était fabriquée par Griffin Technology.
Pour utiliser des périphériques SCSI, il exite des adaptateurs USB/SCSI.


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

la carte sonnet est la : http://www.sonnettech.com/product/harmoni_g3.html


----------



## alex.sc (28 Juillet 2001)

attention g lu quelque part qu une mise a jour du systeme devait verouiller le slot mezzanine
je ne c plus si c une mise a jour deja sortie ou a venir, mais avant de depenser t sous verifie


----------



## ficelle (28 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chr$:
*lorsque j'ai acheté mon imac, il fallait rajouter 1000f pour acheter la carte SCSI formac dédiée à l'imac, je trouvais ca trop cher. Maintenant je voudrais bien l'acheter (j'ai plein de periphériques SCSI hérités de mon PC), et malheureusement cette carte n'est plus fabriquée, et introuvable en occasion...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


j'en ai une !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

Merci pour l'info sur l'upgrade qui desactive le slot mezzanine, effectivement j'ai fait un petit tour sur le net, et ca se confirme. Je n'ai pas pu trouver de patch qui corrigeait ca. y'en a t-il un ?
Quand à un adaptateur usb/scsi, en dehors de la vitesse très lente, plusieurs revendeurs m'ont déconseillé cette solution, car ca ne semble pas toujours bien fonctionner. Comme j'ai un graveur, un jazz, un scanner, et des dd, je n'ai pas voulu m'y aventurer.
Je me demande si je ne vais pas continuer à jouer du réseau entre mon pc et mon mac pour échanger les datas et ramener mes scans sur le mac
en tout cas merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------

